# Nuc frame exchange



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The state inspector just finished with our hives and told us that we better sell some packages or nucs fast before they head for the trees. A while later we had an offer for a 3 frame exchange with the purchaser bringing all the nucs with them. We've never sold bees this way and are wondering what an appropriate price might be (I know - whatever you can get). These are Miteless - SHBless bees - really.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Depending on your area a Nuc can sell from $75-95 but that is with a laying queen. Typically a frame of brood sells for between $10 and $20 depending on the area and demand.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Some sell frames of capped brood w/bees in some cases rather than selling whole nucs (boxes w/5 frames avg. $80-90). Customers bring their box with 3 new frames (exchange) you give them 3 frames of capped brood with bees to put in their boxes, they add the additional frames needed from their stock/inventory (assuming 4or 5 frames nucs) and their own queen. Its up to you what to sell the frames of brood for, lately I have been offered as low as $12.00 per frame and as high as $20.00 per frame. Your just selling the frame (bees w/brood) rather than a whole ready to go 5 frames nuc.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Since they want a queen too, they are supplying the nucs, and we got to keep those bees out of the trees we are thinking $70 per nuc.... sound about right?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Are you supplying the Queen or are they?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea - we are supplying the queen too


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Make sure you figure in your queen cost plus the brood...don't short yourself. If you are happy with $70 then they are getting a pretty good deal. I would buy them from you.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

wow $70!!! Go higher packages are $70 here in ohio. I'd take a few nucs from you for $70 if you were closer.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

$70 sounds like a sweet deal; around here 3-4 frame nucs go for about $90-125. Too bad I am too far for a trip and pick up a few nucs from you.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I paid $160 for 3 frame nucs last summer.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't sell much, but when I do, it's $15 per frame and $15 for the queen. 5 frame nucs are popular here, goes for $90. High retail at the bee store is $140 for a 5 frame nuc in cardboard nuc box, no frame exchange.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Capped brood $12 frame in quantity.
Queens $16-25 depending on quantity - average $20 
Five frame ESTABLISHED (this is important) NUC $85-$90
most common is to establish NUCs for 4-6 weeks with 2 full frames capped brood plus ripe queen cell ($3-$5), well fed during during abundant pollen and covering 3-4 frames and well established at delivery - retail $85 plus exchange


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

$80 for 4 frame nuc with exchange of good frames and wax PUT TOGETHER. $20 / frame


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Guess I got more of a deal than I thought with a 5-frame exchange (all open brood) and a queen on crack (Russian hybrid) for $65 in my own box. North Virginia. 

I'll head back to that beek next spring...


----------

